# Idolomantis diabolica



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 8, 2008)

The majority of my Idolmantis have just turned into subadults,while watching the Idolo, enjoying the best musics with me might as well.

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=QsdzQI_6zx8

Jose Carreras En Aranjuez Con Tu Amor

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=n3HL2PSWKbA&amp;...feature=related

Placido Domingo sings En Aranjuez con tu amor

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=PupqNAZAo6g&amp;...feature=related

EN ARANJUEZ CON TU AMOR - Il Divo

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=JlykUYq2orc&amp;...feature=related

Andrea Bocelli En Aranjuez Con Tu Amor


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice mantis. Time to clean the computer huh?


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> Time to clean the computer huh?


 :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> Nice mantis. Time to clean the computer huh?


Hard to believe!

Some years ago, one of my student worked for the Asus computer as engineer, at when I can get the engineering sample really cheap, then occasionally I clean the computer . These years, another student come from Acer computer, the engineering samples are always free, so I quit cleaning my computer.

Old hobby died hard, and older hobby would never die!


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone tell me how you convince your mantis to cooperate for photos? :lol: 

Honestly, I thought your Idolo lives in a set-up with a dusty computer!


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 9, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Can someone tell me how you convince your mantis to cooperate for photos? :lol: Honestly, I thought your Idolo lives in a set-up with a dusty computer!


this species is one of the easiest to photo..they sit still all the time until there adult.well mine do any way.i found it almost impossible to get them to pull a threat pose untill they where adult.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 9, 2008)

Great job, I hope they all make it to adult!


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good luck Luke.

Great photos.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats some nice mantis and I like their music selection too!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 10, 2008)

Great mantids!By the looks of it, it it quite big :lol: :lol:


----------

